# Unable to repair Toshiba SD-H400



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Edit: now broken again, see post #7 below.
Well I thought I could fix anything, I've done several upgrades on series 1 and 2 but this Toshiba SD-H400 has me stumped. This belongs to a friend, so there is no backup image to work with. I've done a dd_rescue of original drive to a new drive, as well as a backup/restore, and even tried a image from a ftp site I was pointed to. Still just starts with "powering up" for about 2 minutes, then goes to a blank screen. There is very brief hard drive activity when first pluged in, then quiet from there on. Anyone, anyone?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Mars said:


> Anyone, anyone?


Check the progressive/interlace switch on the back of the unit. If it is switched to progressive, but you have it hooked up to a display that can't handle that, you'll see this behavior.

Beware of downloaded images. They may be missing the background animations.


----------



## stacigr (May 27, 2006)

It seems that many of the Toshiba Sd-H400's have been crashing this month. Mine did on Friday...check the other thread on the board name toshiba sd-400. Toshiba knows that there is a problem and they were replacing them, but just decided to change their policy and will repair for $150. I have been trying to fight them on this since they obviously know there is a defect and they replaced others' units as soon as last week.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Well I'm not ready to pick on Toshiba just yet. I'm just trying to find out if anyone with these recent SD-H400 failures has been able to fix them with a new drive/software or other solution.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

If it were mine I would sell it off on eBay as is noting problem, and then buy a used replacement on eBay. It is quite surprising to me how units with problems can bring up to 80% of the value of working units on eBay. Both the Toshiba and Humax models are going for roughly the same price. The neat thing about the Humax is they will replace any of their units with a new one for free regardless of warranty status. Toshiba tried this for a couple of weeks and were overwhelmed. Humax has been doing it for several years.

As far as your unit is concerned I would tend to pin the blame first on the hard drive, then the power supply.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

> Check the progressive/interlace switch on the back of the unit. If it is switched to progressive, but you have it hooked up to a display that can't handle that, you'll see this behavior.


This is what was keeping me from seeing that I had this TiVo fixed three days ago. Thanks for the help, JamieP, that was good advice!


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

> Beware of downloaded images. They may be missing the background animations


Seems JamieP was right about this too. The TiVo worked fine other than transparent menus. My friend thought he could live with this and was glad to have his TiVo working again. But a few days later TiVo service upgraded the software and the box crashed after rebooting. The image Stan sends you has some problem, so I am uh.. begging for an alternate source for this.


----------

